# كهرباء الدراجة النارية



## مصطف خلف (6 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في ملتقي المهندسين وكان نفسي لو حد يفيدني بمخطط لضفيرة الموتوسيكل عامة وتكون مبسطة ومن غير دائرة مارش وعموما لو صعب المخطط لاني بصراحة دورت كتيير وتعبت وملقتش اللي انا عايزه ممكن لو الطريقة كتابة وانا حاعرف اعملها وبرده لو صعبة شوية انا اكتر حاجة واقفة معايا دائرة الشحن(توصيل بلاطة الشحن للبطارية وكذلك اطرافهم للموتور) وجزاكم الله خير واسف علي الاطالة وبكرر اسفي لو الموضوع مش في مكانه الصحيح


----------



## Alaa elalfy (31 مايو 2014)

بلاطة الشحن الضيفرة بتاعتها روزتة 6 طرف
الاساس هما الاصفر والبينك ودول خارجين من ملف الكهرباء وبيتوصلو مباشر علي البلاطة 
والبلاطة بيدخل ليها طرف كهرباء اسود (عند ادارة الموتسيكل) واخضر ارضي وبيخرج منها الطرف الاحمر للبطارية


----------

